# I Need accomodation in Sydney!



## Adnan (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

i am planning to visit Australia after 15 of June, i need some temporary accommodation.if any one want to share or have some place available on rental basis, then plz contact me soon.i will be in Sydney till 10th July.


----------

